# كنت فين يا رب لحظة الانفجار؟؟



## white.angel (3 يناير 2011)

*يارب انت ظالم!!!!!!!!!!!*
* انت السبب فى اللى حصل فى اسكندريه!!!!!!!!!*
* كان فين ربنا وقت الانفجار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*








* عناوين رسائل كثيره وردتنى على الايميل *
* من اشخاص مختلفون يتفقون فى مضمون واحد*
* ان الرب قد اختفى وهو السبب و و و ...............*
* وسمعت هذا فى مختلف المنتديات وفى الحياه العامه من اصدقاء *
* الجميع اتجهت انظارهم الى الرب بأنه هو من القانا فى هذه التجربه المريره *
* وان كان حقاً معنا لمنع وقوعها *
* وكثيرين فقدوا اهم شئ نحيا به وهو*
* الســــلام*
* تزعزعت قلوبنا من شده الانفجار المدوى *
* وهنا اريد ان اسأل كل من يوجه لربنا يسوع نظرة لوم :*
* - أتثق بأنه يمكنه ان يتركك ولو للحظه؟؟؟*

* - أتثق بأنه هو من كان سبب فى هذا ؟؟؟*

* - بأنه قد ترك المركب يضربها الموج ورحل ؟؟؟*

* - هل ترى ان الهزيع الرابع من الليل قد اتى*
*  واوشكت المركب على الغرق ولم يأت؟؟؟*
*  - علماً بأنها لم تغرق بعد - *

* اسئله كثيره تجول بخاطرى واريد ان اسمع من احبائى اجابات*
* ولكن قبل اى اجابه فلنتذكر*
* هل هذه اول مره نقع بتجربه *
* وسابقتها ماذا كانت نتائجهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

* هلم نتناقش سوياً ولنبحث عن السلام الذى فقدناه*
* بين اشلاء شهداء الاسكندريه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يناير 2011)

*رد: ياربى انت ظالم..انت السبب فى اللى حصل فى اسكندريه..كنت فين لحظة الانفجار؟؟*

*المشاركة دى بتتكلم عن السلام وقت التجربة*
  			#*102*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 يناير 2011)

> كان فين ربنا وقت الانفجار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



ربنا كان بيعد السماء لاستقبال 22 شهيد و شهيدة من أبناءه

وهو اللي قالنا ان دا هيحصل .. عشان لما يحصل نفتكره و نعرف ان الايام اقتربت
1 «قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا لِكَيْ لاَ تَعْثُرُوا. 
2 سَيُخْرِجُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْمَجَامِعِ بَلْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَظُنُّ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقْتُلُكُمْ أَنَّهُ يُقَدِّمُ خِدْمَةً لِلَّهِ. 
3 وَسَيَفْعَلُونَ هَذَا بِكُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوا الآبَ وَلاَ عَرَفُونِي. 
4 لَكِنِّي قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَتِ السَّاعَةُ تَذْكُرُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ. وَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكُمْ مِنَ الْبِدَايَةِ لأَنِّي كُنْتُ مَعَكُمْ.​
و هذا أمر طبيعي أن يحدث .. لأنهم فعلوا هذا بالسيد المسيح نفسه
يوحنا 15
18 «إِنْ كَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُبْغِضُكُمْ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ قَدْ أَبْغَضَنِي قَبْلَكُمْ. ​و لأننا لسنا من العالم بل نحن للمسيح .. لذلك يبغضنا العالم
19 لَوْ كُنْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُحِبُّ خَاصَّتَهُ. وَلَكِنْ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ لِذَلِكَ يُبْغِضُكُمُ الْعَالَمُ.​و ليس عبد أفضل من سيده
20 اُذْكُرُوا الْكلاَمَ الَّذِي قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ: لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ سَيِّدِهِ. *إِنْ كَانُوا قَدِ اضْطَهَدُونِي فَسَيَضْطَهِدُونَكُمْ *وَإِنْ كَانُوا قَدْ حَفِظُوا كلاَمِي فَسَيَحْفَظُونَ كلاَمَكُمْ. ​
هذه نبوءة الهية .. 
 متى الأصحاح 24 العدد 9 حِينَئِذٍ يُسَلِّمُونَكُمْ إِلَى ضِيقٍ وَيَقْتُلُونَكُمْ وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ لأَجْلِ اسْمِي.​لكن متبوعة بوعد إلهي
 متى الأصحاح 24 العدد 13 وَلَكِنِ الَّذِي يَصْبِرُ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى فَهَذَا يَخْلُصُ.​
اطلبوا الرب يا جميع خائفيه .. 
 رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 22 العدد 20 يَقُولُ الشَّاهِدُ بِهَذَا: «نَعَمْ! أَنَا آتِي سَرِيعاً». آمِينَ.* تَعَالَ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يناير 2011)

jesus son 261 قال:


> ربنا كان بيعد السماء لاستقبال 22 شهيد و شهيدة من أبناءه
> 
> وهو اللي قالنا ان دا هيحصل .. عشان لما يحصل نفتكره و نعرف ان الايام اقتربت1 «قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا لِكَيْ لاَ تَعْثُرُوا.
> 2 سَيُخْرِجُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْمَجَامِعِ بَلْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَظُنُّ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقْتُلُكُمْ أَنَّهُ يُقَدِّمُ خِدْمَةً لِلَّهِ.
> ...


*آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
ربنا دايماً صادق فى مواعيده ..*


----------



## مديون للمسيح (3 يناير 2011)

*إن الله لا يجرب أحد بالشرور و كيف لشخص أن يظن أن الرب يسوع الذى أحبنا حتى الموت هو السبب فى ذلك ؟ فهو المملوء حنانا على ضعفنا الذى لأجل خلاصنا مات عنا على خشبة الصليب لابد أن نتذكر أننا منقوشين على كفه هو الذى عتقنا من العبودية المرة و جعلنا أحرارا أبناء له و هو القدوس و الكتاب المقدس قد قال (من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينه) لا تجعلوا الشيطان ينجح فى السيطرة على عقولكم و يفترسكم بخداع تلك الأفكار فهل نسينا عصور الأستشهاد أم أنه قد ضعف إيماننا ؟ هل نسينا من كانوا يذهبون للشهادة بأنفسهم مترنمين فرحين لابسين ثيابهم الجديدة ليقدموا أرواحهم و دمائهم ذبيحة حب مرضية أمام الله بخورا ذكيا صاعدا إلى علو السماء لعلنا نستيقظ و نقوم نصلى بلجاجة بدلا من القول المرير أن الله أراد الشر لأولاده ألا نذكر شهداء نجع حمادى الذين ظهروا لأقاربهم و عزوهم بالتعزيات السمائية و المصابين الذين بكوا لأنهم لم يستشهدوا مع أصدقائهم لنفرح لأنه قد وهب لنا لا أن نؤمن فقط بل أن نتألم مع المسيح أيضا رب المجد يسوع المسيح قد أخبرنا بالحق (فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا أنا قدغلبت العالم) ماذا سأقول بعد ذلك الكلام سأنطق بجملة واحدة أنى تألمت من سماع الكلام الكاذب عن أن الله هو من فعل ذلك أكثر من ألمى من الحادث الذى لاتوصف بشاعتة و شناعتة يا أولاد المسيح راح فين إيمانكم*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يناير 2011)

مديون للمسيح قال:


> *إن الله لا يجرب أحد بالشرور و كيف لشخص أن يظن أن الرب يسوع الذى أحبنا حتى الموت هو السبب فى ذلك ؟ فهو المملوء حنانا على ضعفنا الذى لأجل خلاصنا مات عنا على خشبة الصليب لابد أن نتذكر أننا منقوشين على كفه هو الذى عتقنا من العبودية المرة و جعلنا أحرارا أبناء له و هو القدوس و الكتاب المقدس قد قال (من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينه) لا تجعلوا الشيطان ينجح فى السيطرة على عقولكم و يفترسكم بخداع تلك الأفكار فهل نسينا عصور الأستشهاد أم أنه قد ضعف إيماننا ؟ هل نسينا من كانوا يذهبون للشهادة بأنفسهم مترنمين فرحين لابسين ثيابهم الجديدة ليقدموا أرواحهم و دمائهم ذبيحة حب مرضية أمام الله بخورا ذكيا صاعدا إلى علو السماء لعلنا نستيقظ و نقوم نصلى بلجاجة بدلا من القول المرير أن الله أراد الشر لأولاده ألا نذكر شهداء نجع حمادى الذين ظهروا لأقاربهم و عزوهم بالتعزيات السمائية و المصابين الذين بكوا لأنهم لم يستشهدوا مع أصدقائهم لنفرح لأنه قد وهب لنا لا أن نؤمن فقط بل أن نتألم مع المسيح أيضا رب المجد يسوع المسيح قد أخبرنا بالحق (فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا أنا قدغلبت العالم) ماذا سأقول بعد ذلك الكلام سأنطق بجملة واحدة أنى تألمت من سماع الكلام الكاذب عن أن الله هو من فعل ذلك أكثر من ألمى من الحادث الذى لاتوصف بشاعتة و شناعتة يا أولاد المسيح راح فين إيمانكم*​


*آميــــــــــــــــن...
ربنا يعزى أولاده*


----------



## صوت الرب (3 يناير 2011)

*2 سَيُخْرِجُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْمَجَامِعِ بَلْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَظُنُّ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقْتُلُكُمْ أَنَّهُ يُقَدِّمُ خِدْمَةً لِلَّهِ. 
3 وَسَيَفْعَلُونَ هَذَا بِكُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوا الآبَ وَلاَ عَرَفُونِي. 
4 لَكِنِّي قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَتِ السَّاعَةُ تَذْكُرُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ.*


----------



## white.angel (3 يناير 2011)

هذا هو المطلوب 
الا نسمح للشيطان بالعبث فى قلوبنا
فهؤلاء الشهداء قد نالو اكاليل الشهاده
ونحن الباقون الرب يعدنا لنوال هذه الاكاليل ايضاً
ارجو منكم يا احبائى ,ان تشددوا ضعاف النفوس 
كل نفس فقدت سلامها بسبب هذا الحادث نصلى كى يعيده الرب لها
فأن فقدنا سلامنا ستكون هذه هى الكارثه وليس انفجار الاسكندريه


----------



## صوت الرب (3 يناير 2011)

white.angel قال:


> هذا هو المطلوب
> الا نسمح للشيطان بالعبث فى قلوبنا
> فهؤلاء الشهداء قد نالو اكاليل الشهاده
> ونحن الباقون الرب يعدنا لنوال هذه الاكاليل ايضاً
> ...


*أتفق معك 100 %
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك*


----------



## allahmhba (3 يناير 2011)

" وَلَمَّا فَتَحَ الْخَتْمَ الْخَامِسَ، رَأَيْتُ تَحْتَ الْمَذْبَحِ نُفُوسَ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا مِنْ أَجْلِ كَلِمَةِ اللهِ، وَمِنْ أَجْلِ الشَّهَادَةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عِنْدَهُمْ، وَصَرَخُوا بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلِينَ:"حَتَّى مَتَى أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ الْقُدُّوسُ وَالْحَقُّ، لاَ تَقْضِي وَتَنْتَقِمُ لِدِمَائِنَا مِنَ السَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟" فَأُعْطُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ ثِيَابًا بِيضًا، وَقِيلَ لَهُمْ أَنْ يَسْتَرِيحُوا زَمَانًا يَسِيرًا أَيْضًا حَتَّى يَكْمَلَ الْعَبِيدُ رُفَقَاؤُهُمْ، وَإِخْوَتُهُمْ أَيْضًا، الْعَتِيدُونَ أَنْ يُقْتَلُوا مِثْلَهُمْ. "  رؤيا يوحنا ٦ : ٩-١٠-١١
يتطلع الشهداء إلى الله أن يقيم العدل في الأرض لكنه يتطلب منهم أن ينتظروا. فالذين تألموا وماتوا من أجل إيمانهم لن ينساهم الله، كما أنهم لم يموتوا هباء. بل بالحري فإن الله سيستدعيهم ويفرزهم لتكريم خاص. ونحن قد نصبو إلى إقامة العدل فورا، كما فعل هؤلاء الشهداء، لكن لابد أن نصبر. إن الله يعمل حسب جدول زمني خاص به وهو قد وعد بإقامة العدل. 

"اكْتُبْ: طُوبَى لِلأَمْوَاتِ الَّذِينَ يَمُوتُونَ فِي الرَّبِّ مُنْذُ الآنَ".  رؤيا يوحنا ١٤ : ١٣



" سَيُخْرِجُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْمَجَامِعِ، بَلْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَظُنُّ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقْتُلُكُمْ أَنَّهُ يُقَدِّمُ خِدْمَةً ِللهِ. " يوحنا ١٦ : ٢

" لأَنَّنَا إِنْ عِشْنَا فَلِلرَّبِّ نَعِيشُ، وَإِنْ مُتْنَا فَلِلرَّبِّ نَمُوتُ. فَإِنْ عِشْنَا وَإِنْ مُتْنَا فَلِلرَّبِّ نَحْنُ "   رومية ١٤ : ٨

" لاَ تَخَفْ، أَيُّهَا الْقَطِيعُ الصَّغِيرُ، لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ قَدْ سُرَّ أَنْ يُعْطِيَكُمُ الْمَلَكُوتَ "   لوقا ١٢ : ٣٢

" لاَ تَخَافُوا. قِفُوا وَانْظُرُوا خَلاَصَ الرَّبِّ الَّذِي يَصْنَعُهُ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ. فَإِنَّهُ كَمَا رَأَيْتُمُ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ الْيَوْمَ، لاَ تَعُودُونَ تَرَوْنَهُمْ أَيْضًا إِلَى الأَبَدِ "   الخروج ١٤ : ١٣

" لاَ تَخَافُوا مِنْهُمْ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكُمْ هُوَ الْمُحَارِبُ عَنْكُمْ "   التثنية ٣ : ٢٢

" قُولُوا لِخَائِفِي الْقُلُوبِ: "تَشَدَّدُوا لاَ تَخَافُوا. هُوَذَا إِلهُكُمُ. الانْتِقَامُ يَأْتِي. جِزَاءُ اللهِ. هُوَ يَأْتِي وَيُخَلِّصُكُمْ". "   إشعياء ٣٥ : ٤

" اِسْمَعُوا لِي يَا عَارِفِي الْبِرِّ، الشَّعْبَ الَّذِي شَرِيعَتِي فِي قَلْبِهِ: لاَ تَخَافُوا مِنْ تَعْيِيرِ النَّاسِ، وَمِنْ شَتَائِمِهِمْ لاَ تَرْتَاعُوا، لأَنَّهُ كَالثَّوْبِ يَأْكُلُهُمُ الْعُثُّ، وَكَالصُّوفِ يَأْكُلُهُمُ السُّوسُ. أَمَّا بِرِّي فَإِلَى الأَبَدِ يَكُونُ، وَخَلاَصِي إِلَى دَوْرِ الأَدْوَارِ "   إشعياء ٥١ : ٧

" وَلاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ وَلكِنَّ النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهَا، بَلْ خَافُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ مِنَ الَّذِي يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ النَّفْسَ وَالْجَسَدَ كِلَيْهِمَا فِي جَهَنَّمَ "   متى ١٠ : ٢٨

" وَلكِنْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ يَا أَحِبَّائِي: لاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ، وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ مَا يَفْعَلُونَ أَكْثَرَ. "   لوقا ١٢ : ٤

" حِينَئِذٍ يُسَلِّمُونَكُمْ إِلَى ضِيق وَيَقْتُلُونَكُمْ، وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ لأَجْلِ اسْمِي. " متى ٢٤ : ٩

" اُذْكُرُوا الْكَلاَمَ الَّذِي قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ: لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ سَيِّدِهِ. إِنْ كَانُوا قَدِ اضْطَهَدُونِي فَسَيَضْطَهِدُونَكُمْ، وَإِنْ كَانُوا قَدْ حَفِظُوا كَلاَمِي فَسَيَحْفَظُونَ كَلاَمَكُمْ. "  يوحنا ١٥ : ٢٠

" طُوبَى لَكُمْ إِذَا عَيَّرُوكُمْ وَطَرَدُوكُمْ وَقَالُوا عَلَيْكُمْ كُلَّ كَلِمَةٍ شِرِّيرَةٍ، مِنْ أَجْلِي، كَاذِبِينَ. "  متى ٥ : ١١

" ٢١ قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَقْتُلْ، وَمَنْ قَتَلَ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ.‏٢٢ وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ، وَمَنْ قَالَ لأَخِيهِ: رَقَا، يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْمَجْمَعِ، وَمَنْ قَالَ: يَا أَحْمَقُ، يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ "    متى ٥ 

" وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ، وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ "   متى ٥ : ٤٤

" وَلاَ تَدِينُوا فَلاَ تُدَانُوا. لاَ تَقْضُوا عَلَى أَحَدٍ فَلاَ يُقْضَى عَلَيْكُمْ. اِغْفِرُوا يُغْفَرْ لَكُمْ. "   لوقا ٦ : ٣٧

" مَنْ يَظْلِمْ فَلْيَظْلِمْ بَعْدُ. وَمَنْ هُوَ نَجِسٌ فَلْيَتَنَجَّسْ بَعْدُ. وَمَنْ هُوَ بَارٌّ فَلْيَتَبَرَّرْ بَعْدُ. وَمَنْ هُوَ مُقَدَّسٌ فَلْيَتَقَدَّسْ بَعْدُ". وَهَا أَنَا آتِي سَرِيعًا وَأُجْرَتِي مَعِي لأُجَازِيَ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ كَمَا يَكُونُ عَمَلُهُ "  رؤيا يوحنا ٢٢ : ١١-١٢

" لاَ أَخَافُ شَرًّا، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ مَعِي "    المزامير 23: 4

" عَلَى هذِهِ الصَّخْرَةِ أَبْني كَنِيسَتِي، وَأَبْوَابُ الْجَحِيمِ لَنْ تَقْوَى عَلَيْهَا "  متى ١٦ : ١٨


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (3 يناير 2011)

اثق فى ان الشر اللى اختاره ربنا لنا    من وجه نظرنا البشريه افضل بكثير من الخير اللى احنا نريده على الارض 
لان كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير


----------



## ميرنا (3 يناير 2011)

ربنا مش ظالم ولا هو بعيد بس فى الوقت المناسب هياخد حق دم كل شهيد 
اللى بيمسنا بيمس حدقة عينه
زمان شعب بنى اسرائيل كان مزلول فى مصر ومضطهد بس فى الوقت المناسب خد حقهم بدل المرة 10 واحنا واثقين ربنا هياخد حقنا لاننا شعبه


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (3 يناير 2011)

Where are our faith   from the 30000 mar-turd have bees slotted without mercy at s mark cathedral at Easter day sermon y in Alexandria from Hieratic chalcedony governor the majority of them even a alphabetic but were gigantic in divinity the temptation is coming to let every body rejoice the heavenly kingdom start to ape-are


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (3 يناير 2011)

نشكر ربنا ع كل حاجه على الاقل احنا بنموت لكن زمان كان الشهداء والقديسين  بيتعذبوا عذبات اليمه قبل الموت


----------



## Twin (3 يناير 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *هلم نتناقش سوياً ولنبحث عن السلام الذى فقدناه*
> *بين اشلاء شهداء الاسكندريه*​



*هل السلام علي أشلاء الشهداء بدا محل للنقاش ؟*
*أشلاء هذا الشهداء ودمائهم لم تجف بعد .....*
*لا أحد يوجه اصابع الأتهام الي الله .... ولكن الكل يتسائل ... لماذا يا الله ؟*
*لماذا يكون أظهار المجد بهذه الطريقة ..... ألأظهار مجدك يا الله *
*تسمح بتناثر أشلام أولادك أمام بيتك وهم منه خارجين ؟*
*وأي مجد كان ..... أين هذا المجد الذي تنتظره والذي تبتغيه *

*في القديم أخرجت شعبك من أرض مصر بعجائب كثيرة ... والكل شهد لمجدك*
*يوم أن تجلت محبتك للعالم وصلب للفداء تجلي مجدك في غضب الطبيعة *
*يوم أن أنتصرت وقمت تجلت في فرحة الطبيعة *
*دائماً أنت تفعل وهناك نري المجد ....................................... ولكن *

*أين مجدك في أرض مصر ؟*
*تريد أن أذكرك بكم الحوادث والأضطهادات التي ممرنا بها أخر 20 سنة فقط *
*كم من شهيد قدم جسده بالغدر لك .....*
*أسأل أرضك كم من دم رواها وبالغدر الأسلامي أيضاً*
*أسأل عن كم شهيد ذكر بالأسم فقط دون جسد فجسده صار أشلاء *
*أسأل عن كم من الكنائس دمرت وكم من الأديرة*
*أسأل عن الرهبان والراهبات المعذبين *

*ماذا تريد يا الله ................*
*أتري مجد ................................ موافقين ولك نمجد*
*ولكن أين هذا المجد في كل ما حدث*
*أين المعجزة أين النار النازله من السماء أين أنشقاق البحر أين نور النهار وعمود النار بالليل ..................*

*أين هذا المجد يا الله* ​


----------



## qwyui (4 يناير 2011)

ثق ان الرب سوف يظهر عجائبة   وسوف ترى المجد العتيد  وسوف ننظر للامر بعين اخرى الرب قريب


----------



## holiness (4 يناير 2011)

المشكلة ان الناس تعتقد ان المسيحية تورث .. ولكن بالحقيقة ان المسيحية لا تورث 
وانا شخصيا ارى نحن الان في وقت التصفية للاظهار الايمان النقي و المؤمنين الحقيقيين 
وهذا ما يوضحه لنا رب المجد يسوع المسيح 
يقول 

مرقس 13:13
وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنَ الْجَمِيعِ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي. *وَلكِنَّ الَّذِي يَصْبِرُ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى فَهذَا يَخْلُصُ.*

فالذي يدعي بمسيحيته عليه ان يصبر للمنتهى 
ولا ننسى قول رب المجد 
حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ:«إِنْ أَرَادَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ وَرَائِي فَلْيُنْكِرْ نَفْسَهُ وَيَحْمِلْ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعْنِي،

بل ان طريق المسيحية طريق صعب و يوجد فيه الكثير من الالام 
«اُدْخُلُوا مِنَ الْبَاب الضَّيِّقِ، لأَنَّهُ وَاسِعٌ الْبَابُ وَرَحْبٌ الطَّرِيقُ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْهَلاَكِ، وَكَثِيرُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَدْخُلُونَ مِنْهُ!

فنحن ككنيسة لانقوى ولا ننمو الا بالاضطهاد وفي الاضطهاد يظهر جوهر الايمان الصافي


----------



## Nemo (4 يناير 2011)

انجيل يوحنا كلامه واضح و صريح :
عدد 18 : «إِنْ كَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُبْغِضُكُمْ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ قَدْ أَبْغَضَنِي قَبْلَكُمْ
عدد 20 : اُذْكُرُوا الْكَلاَمَ الَّذِي قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ: لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ سَيِّدِهِ. إِنْ كَانُوا قَدِ اضْطَهَدُونِي فَسَيَضْطَهِدُونَكُمْ، 

الكلام واضح الاضطهادات لازمة وواجبة دا حتى المسيح مسابهوش احنا نستكتر نفسنا على ربنا
وبعدين دا اساس مسيحيتنا " الاستشهاد " وكل كنايسنا القديمة مروية بدمهم
ولا احنا عايزين نعيش ع الارض مرتاحين من غير تجارب اومال ايه اللى هيدخلنا الملكوت 
" الذى يصبر إلى المنتهى فهذا يخلُص "
ولو مفيش تجارب يبقى ندخل الملكوت ازاى؟؟؟؟ ايه اللى يميزنا عن غيرنا فى العالم؟؟؟؟
هيبقى أولاد الله زى غيرهم بدون تجارب ......!
لازم أولاد اله يسلكوا الطريق الضيق ولازم يكون فى تجارب عشان نسلك زى ما قال الكتاب نصبر الى المنتهى.
موضوع رائع وميرسى ليكى 
الرب يباركك


----------



## مديون للمسيح (4 يناير 2011)

*المر الذى تختاره لى خير من الشهد الذى أختاره لنفسى​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *هل السلام علي أشلاء الشهداء بدا محل للنقاش ؟*
> *أشلاء هذا الشهداء ودمائهم لم تجف بعد .....*
> *لا أحد يوجه اصابع الأتهام الي الله .... ولكن الكل يتسائل ... لماذا يا الله ؟*
> *لماذا يكون أظهار المجد بهذه الطريقة ..... ألأظهار مجدك يا الله *
> ...





> *أين هذا المجد يا الله*



[q-bible]*أَنَا الرَّبُّ فِي وَقْتِهِ أُسْرِعُ بِهِ. (إش 60 : 22)*[/q-bible]


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يناير 2011)

مديون للمسيح قال:


> *المر الذى تختاره لى خير من الشهد الذى أختاره لنفسى​*


*آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن*


----------



## مديون للمسيح (4 يناير 2011)

*أخى الحبيب ألا ترى أن من يقدمون أرواحهم شهادة لرب الجنود مجدا !!! أنظر معى إلى عجائب الرب فى أولاده الشهداء الذين يقدمون أرواحهم دون الخوف من الموت هل نسيت الثمانية ألاف شهيد الذين نالوا الأكاليل فى سمنود بعد كلام الشهيد أبانوب معهم و هو كان طفلا صغيرا 12 عام أليس هذا مجدا !!! أم نسيت الولاة المتحجرين القلوب الذين عذبوا ألوف الشهداء ثم أمنوا بسبب كثرة أعاجيب الرب مع أولاده ألا تسمى هذا مجدا !!! ألا تشعر بالمعجزة العظيمة التى نعيشها جميعا كيف لدين أن يصمد أمام كل هذه الأضطهادات المتنوعة على مر العصور التى كانت تهدف بالأساس إلى أبادة المسيحيين من على وجه الأرض و ذلك منذ مجىء السيد المسيح له المجد ألا تذكر أضطهادات اليهود ضد التلاميذ و الرسل و المؤمنين بكلمة الله ألا تذكر شاول الطرسوسى الذى تحول إلى بولس الرسول الكارز للأمم وليس ذلك فقط لكنه تألم و سجن و قتل لأجل أسم المسيح له المجد ألا تعرف أن دقلديانوس قال أنه قبل موته سيكون قد أنهى المسيحية من على وجه الأرض و لكنه لم يقدر لأن الكتاب المقدس يقول (صعب عليك أن ترفس مناخس) ألا تعتبر هذا مجدا !!! أليست الأمجاد السمائية التى أستقبلت الشهداء مجدا (ما لم تره عين ما لم تسمع به أذن ما لم يخطر على قلب بشر) فالمجد ليس فقط بالقوة بل تذكر قول الكتاب المقدس (تكفيك نعمتى لأن قوتى فى الضعف تكمل) و الأفضل من كل ذلك أن نتذكر ما حدث مع رب المجد يسوع المسيح (إذ و نحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا) ملك الملوك لبس عنى وعنك أكليل شوك لكى نلبس نحن أكاليل و ثياب المجد أفرح بالرب يا أخى و مجده و تذكر قول الأنبا بولا أول السواح <من يهرب من الضيقة يهرب من وجه الله>​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 يناير 2011)

*tفى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق*،*لكن ثقوا*، *أنا قد غلبتُ العالمt*​


----------



## kalimooo (5 يناير 2011)

*المسيح لأجلنا) ملك الملوك لبس عنى  وعنك أكليل شوك لكى نلبس نحن أكاليل و ثياب المجد أفرح بالرب يا أخى و مجده  و تذكر قول الأنبا بولا أول السواح <من يهرب من الضيقة يهرب من وجه  الله>



شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك
*


----------



## ميرنا (5 يناير 2011)

ايات من سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 2 (7:1)
 ان اردت خدمة الرب فاستعد يا ابنى للتجربة
كن حازما مستقيم القلب ولا تتسرع وقت المصائب تمسك بالرب ولا تبتعد عنه فتكرم اواخر حياتك تقبل ما يحل بك واصبر على اتضاع مقامك فالذهب تطهره النار وخيره الناس يطهرهم جمر الاتضاع امن بالرب فيساعدك قوم طريقك وثق به يا من تخاف الرب انتظر رحمته وحيت تسقط لا تمل عنه .
عدد 12:10
تاملو القدماء هل توكلوا على الرب فخابوا ؟
او ثبتوا على مخافته فخذلوا ؟
او دعوه فاهمل دعائهم ؟
الرب روؤف رحيم فى الضيق يغفر الخطايا ويخلص ويل لقلب خائف ويد متراخية ولخاطى فى طريقين يسير


----------



## ميرنا (8 يناير 2011)

7 *الآن شد  حقويك كرجل . أسألك فتعلمني *
8 *لعلك تناقض  حكمي، تستذنبني لكي تتبرر أنت *
9 *هل لك ذراع  كما لله ، وبصوت مثل صوته ترعد 
*
*
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 يناير 2011)

الرب موجود دائما ولكن له حكمة لا نعلمها


----------



## حسين على (8 يناير 2011)

خالص العزاء للاخوة المسيحين وأعتذر بالنيابة عن شيعة المسلمين عن شرذمة ضالة تلوى عنق النصوص لتبيح الدم الحرام .. أعرف أنكم غاضبون ولكم الحق فما حدث تخجل منه كل النفوس خالص التعازى بكل اخلاص ونعلن براءتنا من كل من يبيح الدم حتى وإن كان من المعصومين .. هؤلاء هم من يبيحون قتلنا بالعراق يا أخوانى ومن يكفروننا ليل نهار
حسين علي


----------

